# PC Games Spiele der Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2012 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (24. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele der Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2012 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele der Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2012 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## varonn (24. Dezember 2012)

hm hätte gedacht far cry 3 kommt auf platzt 1 naja egal
ich wünsche euch frohe weihnachten und ein gutes rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. Dezember 2012)

Nicht unverdient, wie ich finde.


----------



## lekixiii (24. Dezember 2012)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Nicht unverdient, wie ich finde.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (24. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, da es absolut nicht mein Genre ist. Dishonored ist es für mich persönlich geworden!


----------



## Memmnarch (24. Dezember 2012)

Wo steht wer gewonnen hat ?


----------



## Wamboland (24. Dezember 2012)

1. Borderlands 2 
2. Dishonored
3. Guild Wars 2


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Dezember 2012)

Memmnarch schrieb:


> Wo steht wer gewonnen hat ?


 
Wie im Artikel erwähnt, einfach durch die Galerie klicken, dann erfahrt ihr auch den Sieger.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Dezember 2012)

GW2 auf Platz1 passt schon endlich mal ein MMORPG das sich von den ganzen WoW-Klonen abhebt und in vielerlei Hinsicht neue Wege geht. FC3 hab ich noch nicht gespielt muss ich mir mal ansehen. AC3 halte ich für überschätzt und zugehypt da hätte ich lieber Borderlands 2 in der Top3 gesehen, war auf jeden Fall das Bessere Diablo3 in diesem Jahr, wobei D3 auch kein schlechtes Spiel war^^


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2012)

dishonored nicht mal _unter ferner liefen..._? 
das ist ja merkwürdig.


----------



## Turican76 (24. Dezember 2012)

GW2 Spiel des Jahres...ja sicher


----------



## ingrimsch-vs-orcse (24. Dezember 2012)

GW2 hat in dieser Wertung nix zu suchen....scheiss MMorpg-suchtis
Dishonored dann eher auf der 3 . Assassins Creed und Far Cry beide auf der eins 
max payne war ok. Diablo3 war toll zum durchspielen, hat nur den faden Beigeschmack mit dem Auktionshaus.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Dezember 2012)

ingrimsch-vs-orcse schrieb:


> GW2 hat in dieser Wertung nix zu suchen....scheiss MMorpg-suchtis


 Grade GW2 ist praktisch wenn man kein "scheiß MMORPG-Suchti" ist. Man zahlt nicht monatlich dafür also fühlt man sich nicht dazu gezwungen 24/7 in dem Spiel abzuhängen damit sich das Abo auch lohnt. Man muss also kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man nur ein bis zwei mal die Woche Bock hat sich ins Spiel zu stürzen und trotzdem gelegentlich Lust auf ein MMORPG hat. Mehr Spielzeit fürs Geld bietet keines der anderen Spiele


----------



## omfgnoobs (25. Dezember 2012)

gw2 ist garnicht so toll 
die story bestand nur aus simplen missions briefing im extrem primitiven 2D dialog fenster 
nach lvl 30 ist die luft raus 
grafik war auch eher ne 6/10 wer kam auf die idee den landscape so matschig zu machen?


----------



## Malifurion (25. Dezember 2012)

Mass Effect 3 is für mich das Spiel des Jahres gewesen, gefolgt von Dishonored. GW2? Naja, es ist zwar ein solides MMO aber noch lange kein "WTF Meilenstein". Da gibts andere Titel, die das Game of the Year weitaus mehr verdient hätten.


----------



## Tikan (25. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn sich wer wegen lächerlichen 10 Euro im Monat zu irgendwas verpflichtet fühlt, hat er ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dishonored nicht mal _unter ferner liefen..._?
> das ist ja merkwürdig.


 
Bei solchen Abstimmungen "werben" die Fanseiten ja immer, dass die dortigen Spieler für das jeweilige Spiel abstimmen sollen. Rufen in Facebook dazu auf. Da haben irgendwelche MMOs z.B. mehr Chancen.
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man so eine Wahl gerechter machen könnte, dass nicht immer Fanseiten und Facebook dazu aufrufen können, für ein Spiel zu stimmen.
So gewinnen halt immer die Spiele, die eine große Fanbasis haben. Da hat ein Dishonored null Chance, egal wie gut es ist.


----------



## Solace (26. Dezember 2012)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> gw2 ist garnicht so toll
> .
> nach lvl 30 ist die luft raus


 Komisch, warum bin ich bereits mit dem 3. 80er durch die Story durch? Irgendwas mach ich da scheinbar falsch....



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei solchen Abstimmungen "werben" die Fanseiten ja immer, dass die dortigen Spieler für das jeweilige Spiel abstimmen sollen. Rufen in Facebook dazu auf. Da haben irgendwelche MMOs z.B. mehr Chancen.


 Wenn dies der Grund wäre, müsste WoW mit Mist of Pandaria auf Platz 1 stehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2012)

Solace schrieb:


> Komisch, warum bin ich bereits mit dem 3. 80er durch die Story durch? Irgendwas mach ich da scheinbar falsch....
> 
> 
> Wenn dies der Grund wäre, müsste WoW mit Mist of Pandaria auf Platz 1 stehen.


 
Ok, da hast du auch wieder recht. Wollte den Sieg von Guild Wars 2 ja auch nicht schmälern, ist ja ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So gewinnen halt immer die Spiele, die eine große Fanbasis haben. Da hat ein Dishonored null Chance, egal wie gut es ist.


 
aber dass dishonored ja offenbar (fast?) gar keine stimmen bekommen haben soll, kann ich mir nun wirklich überhaupt nicht erklären. 
unabhängig davon, mit welchen problemen solche umfragen zu kämpfen haben. 
wenn mich jemand danach gefragt hätte, welches spiel denn wohl (von der internet-gemeinde) zum goty 2012 gewählt werden würde, dann hätte ich mit sicherheit spätestens an zweiter oder drittter stelle dishonored genannt. 
jetzt mal ernsthaft: ein spiel wie deponia (egal wie gut es sein mag) soll mehr fans haben als dishonored? äußerst merkwürdig.

edit:
ich hab dishonored bislang übrigens nicht mal gespielt. nicht dass jemand meint, ich würde hier mein persönliches goty verteidigen wollen.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2012)

Solace schrieb:


> Komisch, warum bin ich bereits mit dem 3. 80er durch die Story durch? Irgendwas mach ich da scheinbar falsch....


Die Gründe die er genannt hat, hast du aus dem Zitat gelöscht? 

GW2 ist jedenfalls ein Spiel wo ich mir sicher bin, dass es mir überhaupt nicht gefallen würde, auch wenn ich es bis jetzt nicht gespielt habe.

Ein Hauptgrund ist dieses Wald und Wiesen Setting, das "Level-Design" sagt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht zu. Lustigerweise wurde genau dieses ausdrücklich gelobt, scheint also eine Geschmackssache zu sein. 



Solace schrieb:


> Wenn dies der Grund wäre, müsste WoW mit Mist of Pandaria auf Platz 1 stehen.


Hängt davon ab wie viele Aufrufe es zu solchen Abstimmungen gibt. Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich nicht einen einzigen zu Guild Wars 2 gefunden habe, also denke ich nicht dass das der Grund für den Sieg zum Spiel des Jahres bei PCG war.


----------



## Kratos333 (27. Dezember 2012)

War klar das GW2 das beste wird. Sonst gibt es ja nicht viel auf dem PC das auch nur annähernd eine gute qualität besitzt


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

Also wenns nach Spielzeit geht dann würde es bei mir so aussehen:

Diablo 3
Borderlands 2
Worms Reloaded  nicht aus diesem Jahr
Dishonored


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2012)

Meine Liste der besten Spiele 2012 (ohne konkrete Rangfolge):

AC 3
FC 3
Dishonored
XCom
PES 2013
Mass Effect 3
Max Payne 3
Risen 2

(Borderlands 2, GW 2 und The Walking Dead habe ich allerdings bisher nicht gespielt....)


----------



## billy336 (27. Dezember 2012)

für mich xcom das spiel des jahres...
dicht gefolgt von diablo 3 und mass effect 3


----------



## Solaris7 (5. Januar 2013)

Guild Wars 2, absolut verdient !
Wurde Zeit das mal frischer Wind ins Genre weht. 
Denke für die nächsten Jahre habe ich was MMORGs betrifft, mein Spiel gefunden 
Die Lebendige Welt und die Dynamik in Guild Wars 2 beeindrucken mich immer wieder aufs neue.


----------



## Sha6rath (19. Januar 2013)

Solace schrieb:


> Wenn dies der Grund wäre, müsste WoW mit Mist of Pandaria auf Platz 1 stehen.


 
Naja wenn ich mich allein in meinem Bekanntenkreis umsehe gibts von geschätzten 50 leuten die es spielten nur noch einen der das noch spielt, alle anderen sind zu GW gewechselt oder haben gar aus innovationsmangel das mmorpg lager verlassen. Ich selbst konnte noch nie was mit solchen Spielen anfangen zumal ich nicht unbedingt ein Vollpreis spiel kaufen würde nur um monatlich zahlen zu müssen damit ich auch weiterspielen kann (Server können nicht so viel kosten, Ein CS:Go, TF2 oder Dota 2 spielt man ja auch gratis!!).

Ich für meinen Teil sah als persönliches Highlight Mass Effect 3  und Max Payne 3. Assassins Creed 3 würd ich vl in meine Top 10 auch noch unterbringen wenns nicht so leicht gewesen wäre (ich bin tatsächlich kein einziges mal im Spiel gestorben!!!) Derzeit erfreu ich mich an Dota2 bis ich anfange Crysis 1-2, und Bioshock 1 und 2 nochmals durch zu spielen damit ich gewapnet bin für die neuen Teile in diesem Jahr  In meinen (wohlgemerkt) persönlichen Flop Top 3 sind an erster Stelle Diablo 3 (das spiel ist ein Zustand - Schade drum), The Darkness 2 und worauf ich mich leider gefreut hab MoH WF.


----------



## grawnanopi (7. März 2013)

Diese besten Spiele des Jahres Wertungen sind immer völliger Schwachsinn, weil der Mainstream immer die Sachen wählt von welchem jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil rauskommt weil es halt alle kaufen.
Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich , dass Assasins Creed auf Platz 2 ist .
Ok es hat ein paar (viele) Neuerungen aber es ist trotzdem nichts neues und ist deswegen kein neues Spiel.
Der einzige Fortschritt bei AC ist der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten Teil und dem zweiten , alles andere ist nur Geldmacherei.
Ich wollte mit diesem Kommentar niemanden verletzen und zu Diskussionen bin ich offen.


----------



## der-jan (7. März 2013)

grawnanopi schrieb:


> Diese besten Spiele des Jahres Wertungen sind immer völliger Schwachsinn, weil der Mainstream immer die Sachen wählt von welchem jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil rauskommt weil es halt alle kaufen.
> Ich finde es einfach nur peinlich , dass Assasins Creed auf Platz 2 ist .
> Ok es hat ein paar (viele) Neuerungen aber es ist trotzdem nichts neues und ist deswegen kein neues Spiel.
> Der einzige Fortschritt bei AC ist der Unterschied zwischen dem ersten Teil und dem zweiten , alles andere ist nur Geldmacherei.
> Ich wollte mit diesem Kommentar niemanden verletzen und zu Diskussionen bin ich offen.



Wenn Leute von einer Sache angetan sind und daher "einfach mehr vom gleichen" haben wollen - dann ist das weder Geldmacherei wenn Entwickler ihnen diesen Wunsch erfüllen noch "peinlich" wenn die Leute auch Nachfolger toll finden

Jedem steht seine Meinung zu Serien und den jeweiligen Teilen zu: manche mögen die ganze Serie nicht, manche nur Teile nicht oder stoßen sich daß Teile ähnlich sind - aber sich hinzustellen und die Ansichten anderer gleich mal als peinlich abzustempeln - das ist schon arg daneben. 
Es gibt Leute die sehen gern Western - die freuen sich über einen neuen Film auch wenn der ähnlich abläuft wie die, die man schon kennt - vielleicht liest Deine Mutter gar gern Liebesromane, Artzromane - die laufen auch alle nach dem gleichen Schema ab  - ist doch schön wenn Leuten was finden das ihnen gefällt - man muss ihre Ansichten nicht teilen - aber zumindest akzeptieren - findest Du nicht?


----------



## grawnanopi (7. März 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> Wenn Leute von einer Sache angetan sind und daher "einfach mehr vom gleichen" haben wollen - dann ist das weder Geldmacherei wenn Entwickler ihnen diesen Wunsch erfüllen noch "peinlich" wenn die Leute auch Nachfolger toll finden
> 
> Jedem steht seine Meinung zu Serien und den jeweiligen Teilen zu: manche mögen die ganze Serie nicht, manche nur Teile nicht oder stoßen sich daß Teile ähnlich sind - aber sich hinzustellen und die Ansichten anderer gleich mal als peinlich abzustempeln - das ist schon arg daneben.
> Es gibt Leute die sehen gern Western - die freuen sich über einen neuen Film auch wenn der ähnlich abläuft wie die, die man schon kennt - vielleicht liest Deine Mutter gar gern Liebesromane, Artzromane - die laufen auch alle nach dem gleichen Schema ab  - ist doch schön wenn Leuten was finden das ihnen gefällt - man muss ihre Ansichten nicht teilen - aber zumindest akzeptieren - findest Du nicht?


 
Gute Argumentation und entschuldigung für mein Kommentar --> keine Ahnung wie man ihn löscht??
Ich war halt im "Rage"-Mode heute , sorry.


----------

